# Lyft Wants to Eat My Family’s Turkey



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Lyft kept my ride challenge the same for number of rides Thanksgiving week, but reduced the payout $26.

Funny how they cut the pay Thanksgiving week the same amount of money a turkey costs. Not funny that rides stay the same which shows they don’t care one iota about giving any of us a couple holiday minutes with our loved ones. Such an awful company run by total scumbags. 

How did Lyft take care of the other drivers here for the holiday week?


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

And yet, how bad would you miss the awful company run by total scumbags if they went away? You should be thanking them for providing you with the opportunity to have any income. Must be pretty desperate to work for a company you so despise.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Your family shouldn't have to survive off of $26 Lyft bonuses. If your margins are that tight, you may want to spend more time looking for stable employment. Do it now, because once winter goes into full swing, rideshare is really going to suck.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft eats driver's turkey. Driver eats Lyft's shit.
Same ol' same ol'.....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lyft expects you to first and foremost be thankful for THEM on Thanksgiving. You are serving a community so don't you dare be selfish enough to take the Holiday off. Grab a turkey sandwich and get out there in service to the community. You should be forced to do extra rides for your challenge just for the poor attitude!

Also, don't be worried about spending $26 on a Turkey. Your next 8 Lyft rides will cover that no problem!


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Your family shouldn't have to survive off of $26 Lyft bonuses. If your margins are that tight, you may want to spend more time looking for stable employment. Do it now, because once winter goes into full swing, rideshare is really going to suck.


I drive an AWD sedan and hope to clean up over the winter. Due to the low pay, every penny is budgeted. Seems pretty outrageous to dock pay the cost of a turkey the week of Thanksgiving. Guess you're doing this for reasons other than money...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> I drive an AWD sedan and hope to clean up over the winter. Due to the low pay, every penny is budgeted. Seems pretty outrageous to dock pay the cost of a turkey the week of Thanksgiving.


Again, if a $26 "bonus" is that big of a deal for you, you really should find other forms of income to carry you through the winter. As bad as things may seem now, in a couple of weeks things are going to get much, much worse, and preparation now may be critical for many drivers.



> Guess you're doing this for reasons other than money...


Yes. I'm retired, I have a pension check, investments, and multiple rental properties. I don't do this because I need the cash, I do this because after my husband died, sitting at home alone sucked ass. My goal isn't to discourage you, but rather to set realistic expectations about rideshare survival during the slow months. Driving an AWD sedan may be nice, but I doubt it'll make much of a difference if you're driving inside the beltway.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> Lyft kept my ride challenge the same for number of rides Thanksgiving week, but reduced the payout $26.
> 
> Funny how they cut the pay Thanksgiving week the same amount of money a turkey costs. Not funny that rides stay the same which shows they don't care one iota about giving any of us a couple holiday minutes with our loved ones. Such an awful company run by total scumbags.
> 
> How did Lyft take care of the other drivers here for the holiday week?


I haven't had any ride challenges in weeks


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

I haven’t seen a ride challenge in over 3 months. But I’m in Miami with an endless supply of venezuelans who will do ANYTHING. Sit at an airport for 3 hours for a $9 dollar ride, accept shared rides (Miami has one of the highest percentages of shared rides), and sit outside one of the few hotels on south beach that has a public lot despite 30+ other drivers waiting in the exact same lot.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Again, if a $26 "bonus" is that big of a deal for you, you really should find other forms of income to carry you through the winter. As bad as things may seem now, in a couple of weeks things are going to get much, much worse, and preparation now may be critical for many drivers.
> 
> Yes. I'm retired, I have a pension check, investments, and multiple rental properties. I don't do this because I need the cash, I do this because after my husband died, sitting at home alone sucked ass. My goal isn't to discourage you, but rather to set realistic expectations about rideshare survival during the slow months. Driving an AWD sedan may be nice, but I doubt it'll make much of a difference if you're driving inside the beltway.


Given what you wrote above it is clear you know nothing about surviving on a rideshare income but thank you for speculating about something you gave no experience doing yourself. The fact that you render that advice in an insulting way leads me to believe your personal financial situation is more fantasy than reality, just like your rideshare advice.

I do feel sorry for you that nobody who knows you wants to spend time with you and you have to drive strangers for money as your only social outlet until you're dead.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Given what you wrote above it is clear you know nothing about surviving on a rideshare income but thank you for speculating about something you gave no experience doing yourself. The fact that you render that advice in an insulting way leads me to believe your personal financial situation is more fantasy than reality, just like your rideshare advice.
> 
> I do feel sorry for you that nobody who knows you wants to spend time with you and you have to drive strangers for money as your only social outlet until you're dead.


You're right, I don't know what it's like to survive on a rideshare income, because I've never been stupid enough to rely on it as a primary source of income, especially in a high(er) cost of living area like DC. (Where I lived for many years, and where I still own a home) Is it "speculation?" I've completed approx 3,000 rides with Uber and 1,000 with Lyft. If that doesn't make one privy to knowledge on how the rideshare scam operates, I don't think that anyone will ever really know.

As far as your insinuation that I have no friends, a more accurate statement would be that I don't have a lot of retired friends in THIS area. My friends here generally work during the day, and have families of their own. I won't infringe on their family relationships. That said, I do have a lot of friends in other cities with whom I spend time dthroughout the year. This summer I spent a few months with friends in Denver, and this winter I'll spend a few months with friends in Orlando. For Thanksgiving I'll be in Charleston, SC visiting my son and grandkids, and for Christmas I'll be in Japan visiting my other son and other grandkids. My life isn't as empty (or as desperate) as you seem to want it to be.

Regardless, keep driving rideshare and I'm sure it'll lead you to a life of fortune someday. ENJOY!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The first payout on mine is exactly the same. 54 dollars for 48 rides which isn't really worth it at all. The second bonus for an extra 47 rides got cut by 32 dollars, but that second bonus isn't worth it even when it pays better.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

If he is worried about $26 number November, I hate to see what you’re worried about come January, probably the slowest month for rideshare!


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> And yet, how bad would you miss the awful company run by total scumbags if they went away? You should be thanking them for providing you with the opportunity to have any income. Must be pretty desperate to work for a company you so despise.


You're one of those people who think the slaves had it good because they got clothes, 3 squares, and a roof over their head, aren't you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> Lyft kept my ride challenge the same for number of rides Thanksgiving week, but reduced the payout $26.
> 
> Funny how they cut the pay Thanksgiving week the same amount of money a turkey costs. Not funny that rides stay the same which shows they don't care one iota about giving any of us a couple holiday minutes with our loved ones. Such an awful company run by total scumbags.
> 
> How did Lyft take care of the other drivers here for the holiday week?


I remember working for REAL COMPANIES.
Where we were given a Turkey for Thanksgiving.
And a Ham for Christmas !
Along with a couple Thousand Christmas Bonus and 2 weeks off PAID !



gaijinpen said:


> You're one of those people who think the slaves had it good because they got clothes, 3 squares, and a roof over their head, aren't you?


Now you get that just for Living in a City and Voting Liberal for a Living !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Omg I’m telling all my riders I’m only driving part time so I can afford a Thanksgiving spread

I’m gonna be riiiiiiich


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Omg I'm telling all my riders I'm only driving part time so I can afford a Thanksgiving spread
> 
> I'm gonna be riiiiiiich


You are a genius. I'm gonna go get that consrcutive ride bonus thanksgiving afternoon and tell every rider about how great it is they gave Instapay so I can bring home a turkey to my family. Gonna make the pay cut look like a raise.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Nope nope nope


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

They literally paying you a dollar a ride. Might as well just beg a couple customers to tip you instead


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> They literally paying you a dollar a ride. Might as well just beg a couple customers to tip you instead


Mine 8i s $2.70 a ride.... still passing


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

These knuckle heads ought to be paying Double Time just to start the car.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yup. Thanksgiving day should be 2x all day.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Yup. Thanksgiving day should be 2x all day.


Rofl.......best one year to date....good joke tell me another about christmas


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> You're one of those people who think the slaves had it good because they got clothes, 3 squares, and a roof over their head, aren't you?


Love when losers like you compare rideshare to slavery. Off yourself. Make it a Happy Thanksgiving for anyone who has the misfortune of having you in their life.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Love when losers like you compare rideshare to slavery. Off yourself. Make it a Happy Thanksgiving for anyone who has the misfortune of having you in their life.


Why do hostile, I promise you're a cherished member of the slave community


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why do hostile, I promise you're a cherished member of the slave community


This is how you do Lyft


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> This is how you do Lyft


I got ya fam


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I got ya fam


Friends forever


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Rofl.......best one year to date....good joke tell me another about christmas


Why would a reasonable request be a joke?
I often wonder why almost every post or comment on the innerwebs that includes rofl is usually from an asshole.


Raven087 said:


> Love when losers like you compare rideshare to slavery. Off yourself. Make it a Happy Thanksgiving for anyone who has the misfortune of having you in their life.


**** you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Why would a reasonable request be a joke?
> I often wonder why almost every post or comment on the innerwebs that includes rofl is usually from an asshole.
> 
> @@@@ you.


How dare you call me an asshole if I didn't resemble that remark ....so help me god



Raven087 said:


> Friends forever


Thunder buddies


----------

